# Discontinued part help



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently purchased an MTD model 313-610E-000 snowblower from a guy that couldn't get the augers to turn. I hoped it was something simple like a belt or shear bolts. As it turns out, he used high strength bolts and luckily only damaged the key in the worm gear box. While putting everything back together, I somehow stripped the threads on part numbers 684-0045 and 684-0046. These parts are discontinued and I can only seem to locate one of them. Can I use regular bolts with a large washer in place of these reinforcement plates? I know clearance may be an issue with the impeller, but I may be able to find some low profile heads.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am guessing 88 and 89 on the below diagram? I can't quite figure out what they are suppose to hold together, but I take it anything you can put on there to hold what they originally held will be good.

Looks like they have studs welded into them and you stripped those studs? Can you knock those original studs out and put new ones in?

Perhaps if you post pictures of your actual parts and how it goes together someone else can give you better ideas, but bolts and washers seem like it might work.


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, 88 and 89. They hold the auger housing to the main frame. I never thought of actually removing them yet since two bolts actually held and we're holding everything together. I just pulled one off, and you're right, the studs can be pounded out and replaced. Thanks. Maybe just one more trip to the hardware store and I can put this in my pile of "stuff that works"!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

How about something like this? ( they have a wide selection of size, material and other specs)

1/4-20x3/4 S/S Self Clinching Stud | Fastenal

-OR-

7/16-14 x 1-1/2 #3 Flat Head Grade 5 Plow Bolt | Fastenal

-OR-

3/8-16 x 1.25" Low Carbon Plain Finish Step Bolt | Fastenal


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the links! I'm going to Home Depot this week anyway for some other stuff. If I can't find anything that works, I'll look into some, of these


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

We're all out there for one another. No problem.


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, I put this project on the back burner for a while so I could look for a job and work some other projects (I also repair video game systems). I couldn't find something that would just bolt right in anywhere, including fastenal. What I ended up doing today was taking some carriage bolts, grinding the locking square to be round so they fit the holes snug. Pounded them in tight, then used my bench grinder to make clearance for the impeller. Pain in the ass, but it worked! Thanks for the help everyone! Hope this helps someone else later!


----------

